# new world single speed coaster brake



## zedsn (May 6, 2018)

Just picked this up today from an old bicycle shop. Any idea on year? I am thinking pre war.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 6, 2018)

Pre war is right. 1939-41 period from the look of it. Most of these seem to have been made in 1940-41 based on what turns up these days. Nice find. 

Nice AMF Hercules too.


----------



## zedsn (May 6, 2018)

Does the seat look to be an original? wish it was a 3 speed and I may make it one to ride it.


----------



## bobcycles (May 6, 2018)

40/41


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2018)

zedsn said:


> Does the seat look to be an original? wish it was a 3 speed and I may make it one to ride it.




The lightweight Tourist models used a mattress type seat. There was also an option for a Sturmy three speed hub on the New World models.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't know about the old days but in 1960 a 3 speed bike with this frame would have brazed on doo dads for the shifter and cable pulley.


----------

